# New to swfl and microskiff



## JameyMc (Nov 5, 2018)

Glad I came across MS. Recently bought a home in CC and can’t wait to get on the water. I live in Atlanta for now until my youngest (sophomore) graduates. Have spent majority of my fishing time in New Smyrna Beach/Lagoon area. April will be first chance to bring my boat down and finally get on the water. Lots to learn about the area.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## JameyMc (Nov 5, 2018)

Boatbrains said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank you, looks like there is alot of great members on here. Looking forward to meeting some


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JameyMc said:


> Thank you, looks like there is alot of great members on here. Looking forward to meeting some


I'm not sure I would go that far. Pm me when you get down lived in Lee county my whole life.And I'm fairly old.


----------



## JameyMc (Nov 5, 2018)

Ok


Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm not sure I would go that far. Pm me when you get down lived in Lee county my whole life.And I'm fairly old.


lol..sounds great and thank you


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Good folks on here and a wealth of knowledge. Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome from another Ga fisherman. I'm looking to get my salt fix....soon!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Welcome - I live out on Pine Island and love it. Not the easiest place to catch fish but it sure is fun trying.


----------



## JameyMc (Nov 5, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> Welcome from another Ga fisherman. I'm looking to get my salt fix....soon!


What part of Georgia are you in?


----------



## JameyMc (Nov 5, 2018)

timogleason said:


> Welcome - I live out on Pine Island and love it. Not the easiest place to catch fish but it sure is fun trying.


Easy place to love! Some much fishy water hard to tell where to start! Are you a guide?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

JameyMc said:


> Easy place to love! Some much fishy water hard to tell where to start! Are you a guide?


So you can apply some of your freshwater fishing technique to saltwater fishing . To hunt snook look for structure, currentb,bridges,docks, bushes to target sea trout think of fishing bass in deeper water jigs, lures, jerk baits. Redfish are a lot tougher unless you're throwing live bait in the bushes they are mostly poling/sight casting. Good luck just remember fishing during the week is the best if possible our waters have been overcrowded for more than 15 plus years and it ain't getting better anytime soon.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

JameyMc said:


> What part of Georgia are you in?


NorthEast, in Elbert County. I'm personally about 30 minutes from Hartwell Lake, Russell Lake, or Clarks Hill Lake.


----------



## JameyMc (Nov 5, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> NorthEast, in Elbert County. I'm personally about 30 minutes from Hartwell Lake, Russell Lake, or Clarks Hill Lake.


Great, i am unfortunately 5 mins from Allatoona Lake aka the Dead Sea, you definitely live near more productive waters up there! Salty water is definitely my favorite


----------



## fishbone (Feb 17, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> NorthEast, in Elbert County. I'm personally about 30 minutes from Hartwell Lake, Russell Lake, or Clarks Hill Lake.


Very good bass lakes and striper


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

fishbon said:


> Very good bass lakes and striper


Yep. I'm trying to get the striper patterns figured out....striper on the fly is FUN!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

No - I am a mostly retired commercial photographer so I fish everyday. When I do work it us usually after going fishing. If you a fly guy we have a fly club in Matlacha. Meets tonight at Matlacha Park community center at 630 I think. You can usually learn something...


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I recently just did the opposite. Left Cape Coral for Georgia (Fort Benning) and absolutely miss it though I am enjoying the streams of North Georgia and the underrated shoal bass. Good luck. Some of the best diversity of saltwater fishing in the country though crowded.


----------



## joelp86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Welcome, I also live in Cape Coral.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

JameyMc said:


> I live in Atlanta for now


Go Jackets!

THWG!


----------

